# What did you say to me?!



## djudex (Aug 18, 2011)

Since it looks like no one else is going to take the ball and run with it (which makes sense since a lot of us are fatties, who the Hell wants to run with a ball??) I'm making the infamous 'what does your voice sound like' thread.

Go to http://vocaroo.com/, click record, say some stuff, stop recording and use the Post on the Internet button to reveal the hyperlink code which you can copy/paste here!

Who is that sexy voiced man?


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 18, 2011)

djudex said:


> Since it looks like no one else is going to take the ball and run with it (which makes sense since a lot of us are fatties, who the Hell wants to run with a ball??) I'm making the infamous 'what does your voice sound like' thread.
> 
> Go to http://vocaroo.com/, click record, say some stuff, stop recording and use the Post on the Internet button to reveal the hyperlink code which you can copy/paste here!
> 
> Who is that sexy voiced man?



You have a very nice voice ...I miss North American accents...they actually sound foreign to me now, which is completely sad being American myself. I've been in the UK too long.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 18, 2011)

djudex said:


> Since it looks like no one else is going to take the ball and run with it (which makes sense since a lot of us are fatties, who the Hell wants to run with a ball??) I'm making the infamous 'what does your voice sound like' thread.
> 
> Go to http://vocaroo.com/, click record, say some stuff, stop recording and use the Post on the Internet button to reveal the hyperlink code which you can copy/paste here!
> 
> Who is that sexy voiced man?



Your voice is sexay o.o I should post my clip here as well when I'm not too lazy


----------



## sera (Aug 18, 2011)

djudex said:


> Since it looks like no one else is going to take the ball and run with it (which makes sense since a lot of us are fatties, who the Hell wants to run with a ball??) I'm making the infamous 'what does your voice sound like' thread.
> 
> Go to http://vocaroo.com/, click record, say some stuff, stop recording and use the Post on the Internet button to reveal the hyperlink code which you can copy/paste here!
> 
> Who is that sexy voiced man?



such a good idea! love to hear different accents and voices. 
btw, liked your intro


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 18, 2011)

You can hear my voice EVERY WEEK on Nerd Nation, it's an internet radio show I host with a friend. When you listen, my friend is Gene, I'm Josh.

www.blogtalkradio.com/nerdnation


----------



## Paquito (Aug 18, 2011)

I think all of the Canadians who do this should use the word "about" somewhere in the recording.


----------



## djudex (Aug 18, 2011)

I think someone besides me should post their voice clip God damn it.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 18, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I think all of the Canadians who do this should use the word "about" somewhere in the recording.



They should all have to say 

"Sorry about that."


----------



## penguin (Aug 18, 2011)

You could add your contributions to this thread too


----------



## djudex (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't leave the BHM/FFA realm, I'm trapped by an ancient curse.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

Right. Must get a microphone, I suppose I could hook my bands vocal mic and mixer to the computer, that ought to work.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 18, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vcDW7VAJpWYSHQirn


----------



## Melian (Aug 18, 2011)

It had to be done...

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vCjvQxgvI8xhOsYeh

I forgot to mention the Newfies, but didn't want to make a second recording. You get the idea.


----------



## djudex (Aug 18, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrpXEyiKQxhnNX6Uh


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 18, 2011)

My Vocaroo Commercial


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 19, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vXMrD6jU2EVUF3aGB


LISTEN!!! To the street beat. That was an EducationConnection.com commercial in the bg sorry


----------



## samuraiscott (Aug 19, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjuJpFO8z1TrFekjs


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2011)

instead of just voices we should just hijack the dims youtube page again. just saying


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 19, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> instead of just voices we should just hijack the dims youtube page again. just saying



I agree with this, we shall go.


Edit!: 

Zowie and I decided to throw one on here. Enjoy.

HERE!!!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 19, 2011)

Some of you may have already heard it in the "What are you happy about today?" Thread, but I decided to repost it here.

www.asylum-craftz.com/cuddles.wma


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 19, 2011)

Reposting my entry into the thread that Penguin pointed out! 

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGWzs8FJNEIXUuhjF


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2011)

Melian said:


> It had to be done...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vCjvQxgvI8xhOsYeh
> 
> I forgot to mention the Newfies, but didn't want to make a second recording. You get the idea.


 

Thank you! + you rock.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vXMrD6jU2EVUF3aGB
> 
> 
> LISTEN!!! To the street beat. That was an EducationConnection.com commercial in the bg sorry


 
Hahaha. You rock too.

And you said "all y'all". My favourite American saying EVER.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree with this, we shall go.
> 
> 
> Edit!:
> ...


 

I don't know who sounds more Canadian, Zowie or you. Haha.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 19, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjuJpFO8z1TrFekjs



Wooot! Now that's some Georgia twang. (In a good way man, in a good way, i'm Texan, ours isn't quite as smooth as yours, usually much more rough. lol)


----------



## samuraiscott (Aug 19, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Wooot! Now that's some Georgia twang. (In a good way man, in a good way, i'm Texan, ours isn't quite as smooth as yours, usually much more rough. lol)



You know what they say about us Southern Gentlemen: Always Smooth


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2011)

djudex said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrpXEyiKQxhnNX6Uh



Holy shit...we've got a SECRET NEWFIE here!!!!



lovelocs said:


> My Vocaroo Commercial



This is kind of bizarre to say, but your voice sounds exactly as I imagined. And yes, sometimes I imagine peoples' voices after reading many of their posts!



Surlysomething said:


> Thank you! + you rock.



:kiss2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 19, 2011)

*don't even ask....i just did as told on Penguin's thread

an unusual case of submission 
*

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9T12BmG6xFQumjVg


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 19, 2011)

My contribution:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vUGtsVePN6QZH6OLC


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe you guys would be interested in YouTubing it up?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 20, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Maybe you guys would be interested in YouTubing it up?



hozay left them hanging with a topic hahahahaah


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 20, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha. You rock too.
> 
> And you said "all y'all". My favourite American saying EVER.



Thankies very much +blush+


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 20, 2011)

Melian said:


> It had to be done...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vCjvQxgvI8xhOsYeh
> 
> I forgot to mention the Newfies, but didn't want to make a second recording. You get the idea.



... I have never been wetter :blush:


----------



## Melian (Aug 21, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> ... I have never been wetter :blush:



It's like some man from Canada just told you how it is.....yeah, I had someone tell me I sounded like a man last weekend, and I'm still fucking bitter. Hahahaha.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 21, 2011)

You don't sound like a man...you did sound awfully hot when you said 'aboot' though!


----------



## tigerlily (Aug 23, 2011)

Random assed blah-blah-blah: http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9am54gingaQko5Fy

I sound bored as hell, but I think I'm just tired.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> Random assed blah-blah-blah: http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9am54gingaQko5Fy
> 
> I sound bored as hell, but I think I'm just tired.



Whistlepig eh? Interesting factoid.


----------



## tigerlily (Aug 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Whistlepig eh? Interesting factoid.



Indeed. 

Oh, make one, Sassy? I wanna hear your pretty accent.


----------



## Melian (Aug 23, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> Random assed blah-blah-blah: http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9am54gingaQko5Fy
> 
> I sound bored as hell, but I think I'm just tired.



You sound so small and cute....and random. Heh.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Oh, make one, Sassy? I wanna hear your pretty accent.



Here you go!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Here you go!



Those vids made me laugh. I dunno why, but it's great.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 23, 2011)

this thread is the coolest!!!!!!!!!!!! 

since i aint as sophisticated as u guys with mikes and cameras...im gonna see if it works with my headphones/mike from my phone


----------



## djudex (Aug 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Here you go!



I like the way you talk.

I also like them french fried pertaters.

Mmmhmm.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> It's like some man from Canada just told you how it is.....yeah, I had someone tell me I sounded like a man last weekend, and I'm still fucking bitter. Hahahaha.



Whatta dumb fuck... The moron that said that needs a fist to the throat. Must I remind you of the lake yuh voice left in my panties?


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Whatta dumb fuck... The moron that said that needs a fist to the throat. Must I remind you of the lake yuh voice left in my panties?



The guy's a douche, so nothing he says can really be taken seriously (and someone nearly threw him through a window a few weeks ago, haha).


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 25, 2011)

Melian said:


> The guy's a douche, so nothing he says can really be taken seriously (and someone nearly threw him through a window a few weeks ago, haha).



Someone needs to throw his ass into a wood chipper that's facing a lawn. Maybe his shit mouth would make a good fertilizer. "That rose garden never looked better," someone said as a tooth dangled from a thorn.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 25, 2011)

djudex said:


> I like the way you talk.
> 
> I also like them french fried pertaters.
> 
> Mmmhmm.



Ya ought not to talk like thet, yer just a boy.


----------



## analikesyourface (Aug 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vclHZi5XlluT9y7hc

I'm not a little hyper... noooo....


----------



## Zowie (Aug 25, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vclHZi5XlluT9y7hc
> 
> I'm not a little hyper... noooo....



HAHAHA, sweetie, what a... manly voice you have!

You might wanna fix that link!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 25, 2011)

This better not lead to anyone discovering my secret identity.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5xU1MsGaAIZgmAD9


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This better not lead to anyone discovering my secret identity.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5xU1MsGaAIZgmAD9



OMG it's YOU!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 25, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> OMG it's YOU!



Shhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This better not lead to anyone discovering my secret identity.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5xU1MsGaAIZgmAD9


HI Monkeys!!!


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 26, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vclHZi5XlluT9y7hc
> 
> I'm not a little hyper... noooo....



You sound so damn familiar....I can't quite place it... I need to think on this one.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 26, 2011)

Melian said:


> It's like some man from Canada just told you how it is.....yeah, I had someone tell me I sounded like a man last weekend, and I'm still fucking bitter. Hahahaha.



I've spoken with enough folks from Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba to know they sometimes say a-boot, like North Dakotans/Upper Minnesota for some reason. It is mainly older folks though. 

At least they aren't as bad as Newfies. Newfies scare me.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 26, 2011)

Mordecai said:


> At least they aren't as bad as Newfies. Newfies scare me.



My high-school biology teacher was a hard-core Newfie. She's the reason I didn't continue down the science path.


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This better not lead to anyone discovering my secret identity.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5xU1MsGaAIZgmAD9



Busted!!



Mordecai said:


> I've spoken with enough folks from Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba to know they sometimes say a-boot, like North Dakotans/Upper Minnesota for some reason. It is mainly older folks though.
> 
> At least they aren't as bad as Newfies. Newfies scare me.



I've seriously only heard "aboot" 2-3 times in my life, but I'm sure that enough people must say it if it's such a popular stereotype and all.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This better not lead to anyone discovering my secret identity.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5xU1MsGaAIZgmAD9



Sounds great! But..........................................
We know who you really are!!! P.S. please pet the monkeys for me. Thanks


----------



## analikesyourface (Aug 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> HAHAHA, sweetie, what a... manly voice you have!
> 
> You might wanna fix that link!



>..< shit.... 

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vwibbqMofpPdZqFE2

Now you can't hear my rendition of "cat, I'm a kitty cat!"


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 27, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> >..< shit....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vwibbqMofpPdZqFE2
> 
> Now you can't hear my rendition of "cat, I'm a kitty cat!"



hahah sounds better now


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 27, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This better not lead to anyone discovering my secret identity.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5xU1MsGaAIZgmAD9



this is too easy!!!!!!!!!

just follow the duct tape trail...


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 27, 2011)

So much fun  Mic sucks though...http://vocaroo.com/?media=vNKFn8HLVIg9OGncb


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 27, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vHeYdHg9uaUswsRn4



BONUS recording SNWS

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vhQxHbUxSm37GhdOE


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2011)

People of DIMS. DO NOT CLICK on that second link.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's one of myself.Sorry about the scratchy quality but it's a cheap mic and a lousy soundcard.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v448rRaU5Jycsl2IK


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 27, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vHeYdHg9uaUswsRn4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of bears are we talking about here? like this?


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 27, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> People of DIMS. DO NOT CLICK on that second link.



Why oh why for the love of God did I click on that second link.
I will from now on just blindly do as your posts direct without doubting.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 27, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> People of DIMS. DO NOT CLICK on that second link.





Lil BigginZ said:


> what kind of bears are we talking about here? like this?





LeoGibson said:


> Why oh why for the love of God did I click on that second link.
> I will from now on just blindly do as your posts direct without doubting.



lol no one knows bearfantasy.txt? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2gt6GI3DNM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgCNcrqqONY


----------



## Paquito (Aug 27, 2011)

Now it makes more sense.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## FishCharming (Aug 27, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vHeYdHg9uaUswsRn4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fairly certain we can go ahead and upgrade you from Mildly to TheExorbitantlyStrangeone 

wait, do i have to take a class on bear-fucking before i can say that? am i displaying my ignorance again? 

Haha (in the immortal and appropriate words of surly)


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Why oh why for the love of God did I click on that second link.
> I will from now on just blindly do as your posts direct without doubting.



I'm with you...that kinda made me uncomfortable. Was not expecting that.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Why oh why for the love of God did I click on that second link.
> I will from now on just blindly do as your posts direct without doubting.





FishCharming said:


> fairly certain we can go ahead and upgrade you from Mildly to TheExorbitantlyStrangeone
> 
> wait, do i have to take a class on bear-fucking before i can say that? am i displaying my ignorance again?
> 
> Haha (in the immortal and appropriate words of surly)





BLK360 said:


> I'm with you...that kinda made me uncomfortable. Was not expecting that.



what they said x2....plain CREEEEEEPY


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 28, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> what they said x2....plain CREEEEEEPY




jesus, it's an internet meme and a joke!


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 28, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> jesus, it's an internet meme and a joke!



It was funny. I was typing my tongue-in-cheek, mock horrified post while LOL'ing.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 30, 2011)

really cool thread!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGE35RFXevxSw8ZuE


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 30, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> really cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGE35RFXevxSw8ZuE



What!?! 
The voice of the Infamous 'Seat'?!?

Truly this is an epic day, my brethren and sisthren.​


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 30, 2011)

Imagine.....


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 30, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> Imagine.....



im pretty impressed at how easy you are to understand without a head! brava!


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 30, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> im pretty impressed at how easy you are to understand without a head! brava!



im telling u....i never thought the day would come when i would impress u!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 31, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> really cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGE35RFXevxSw8ZuE



lol sounds like a voicemail greeting


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 31, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> lol sounds like a voicemail greeting



lolol,,, so how about this...tell me what dirty things u want me to say...and ill see if i can make it sound sexy with all that background noise...LMAO


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah mhm yeah


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 24, 2011)

So, although I didn't record my voice... I have a rather... well, half embarrassing and half amusing video of me being my usual obnoxious self. 

And you can hear my voice in it as well as watch me act like an idiot.

http://youtu.be/YGhB9IV8-yY

Here's two videos of Bill Bailey performing live in Boston (we were front row center, literally).... and you can hear both Chris and I pretty clearly since we're right next to the camera microphone.

http://youtu.be/bZEWaNxatww <- me giggling at the end of this one is just silly.

http://youtu.be/bmG51lD5Gug <- end of the show... so we were totally buzzed at this point. My drunken laugh is so annoying, hahah.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 25, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> So, although I didn't record my voice... I have a rather... well, half embarrassing and half amusing video of me being my usual obnoxious self.
> 
> And you can hear my voice in it as well as watch me act like an idiot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Treach (Nov 3, 2011)

So hearing me isn't tough, because I kind of have a podcast with my buddy Mike that I put out weekly. HOWEVER, I must warn anyone interested in listening that it is incredibly NSFW. In fact I need a stronger label than "NSFW", like "YWGF" for "You Will Get Fired". Seriously, it's all jokes but we're both pretty offensive monsters and this shit ain't for the faint of heart.

That all being said, here I am in all of my splendor on the Best of No Worlds podcast: http://noworlds.podbean.com/


----------

